# Hooking GPS to VHF Radio



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anyone know what wires on my Lowrance I need to hook the GPS wires to my Cobra radio so it can pick up the signal?

From the back of my Cobra radio there is a plug two wires one red and one black single seperate plug and it goes into a hole marked GPS. Now I know better than to hook this up to my GPS hot and ground. Anyone know which color wires on the network I should hook to? I am thinking it is blue and yellow just not sure. For what its worth my Lowrance is an LCX 111C HD

Thanks


----------



## baitwell (Jun 19, 2008)

I have the LCX 110c. Connect blue (transmit) ,shield (ground) to radio inputs.
An icon on the radio will appear showing that it able to receive data.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

What is the purpose in this? Just out of curiosity I have no idea what it does or the reasoning behind tying the 2 together.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ohiohunter on some newer VHF radios there is a distress button DSC that you can press that will transmit a digital distress signal that gives lots of information so CG can find you. Hooking up the VHF to your GPS gives them your exact location and you also need to get an MMSI number which registers You and your home address your cell phone, phone numbers of emergency contacts and your boat's info such as make, model, size, color, engine etc and they can find you much easier. This digital signal can transmit much further than the normal signal thru the hand held mic. 

Baitwel thanks for the info. So I only need the one TX blue (transmit) signal to the Radio and no RX (recieve) only the ground. Is this Correct?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got it makes perfect sense. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The CG on Lake Erie are not yet setup to receive the distress signal from these units. I haven't heard when, or if they plan on getting the necessaries to do so.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Well that just plain sucks. Good to know though. Thanks Steve for the info.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll be ready when the CG is, Dave.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> The CG on Lake Erie are not yet setup to receive the distress signal from these units. I haven't heard when, or if they plan on getting the necessaries to do so.


I've had mine hooked up for over 2 years & from what information that I've gathered, It may NEVER come in on any of the Great Lakes?????

Don't hold me to it but its for the coastal waters of the ocean? 

NO MONEY.

Nik


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

baitwell said:


> I have the LCX 110c. Connect blue (transmit) ,shield (ground) to radio inputs.
> An icon on the radio will appear showing that it able to receive data.


Baitwell that did not work on my unit. I put the Blue which is a TX transmit to the Red wire on the adapter wire to the gps to my radio and the shield to the black ground on the black wire to the same connector to the radio and then setup the LCX 111 to use the 0183 system to transmit and nothing.


----------

